# 21" Rotary replacement blade



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I know reel mowers are the big boy tool of choice for the majority of the people on here. While it may be in my budget, it is decidedly NOT in my wife's. I have a Troy-Built TB110 21" rotary that has treated me well for the most part but the blade needs replaced. I have the cheap HD sharpening kit that attaches to my drill and have used it with a small degree of success. However, due to little helpers liking playing in the rocks that adorn the outside of my lawn it has quite a few chunks taken out of it. I'd like to replace it.

The ones I have seen on Amazon all have reviews saying that they come and are dull, have paint covering the cutting surface, and/or are unbalanced out of the box. As well as the metal being softer and not holding up. I wouldn't mind an OEM replacement but not 100% sure if HD or Lowes will have one in stock.

Long Story short: Who has a line on a good replacement 21" blade for rotary mowers? Mine has big rock chunks.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I would remove your blade and take it to a store that sells professional turf care equipment. They can source and match a blade that will fit and may even be of better quality than the OEM though Troy Built should not be bad. It is sort of second tier.

Look for the Fisher Barton label/stamp (fb) and or the Marbain (mb) label/stamp. Those are probably the best you can buy. They have a new self sharpening coating called LazerEdge that self sharpens as it wears back. I am not too interested in that but the mb label is one that I would require.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've had good experience with Oregon Products mower blades (specifically the Gator line). See if they offer a replacement blade for your mower.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 to the gator blades. Their website helps pick one that works for your model.

To me it was a significant improvement over the OEM (Toro Recycler) blade. Specifically when mulching.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Troy Bilt is now (and has been for several years) owned and manufactured by MTD (Must Try Deere, More Time Down, Money Taken Daily, I know y'all know a couple more.... :lol: ) and no longer manufactured by the company that was based in Troy NY. MTD shifted the focus of the brand from premium, high-end equipment to a more "economical" focus.  OEM replacement blades will likely be the cheapest and lowest quality option. There's nothing wrong with that but if you are looking to boost the quality of cut, there are several things that affect performance, even on a rotary machine. I would stay away from serrated edges or anything weird on the cutting edges. Serrated airfoils offer lower HP requirements, and some mulching performance perks, especially on taller cool-season grasses or leaves. I like Rotary brand aftermarket blades if I'm not pursuing an OEM blade. Check out your local small-engine shop as they are likely a dealer and can help you pick the correct blade for your machine and grass conditions. Also, no blade is really going to come razor-sharp. Most perform best with a small flat face instead of a razor thin cutting edge.

Reels aren't the end-all be-all either. Definitely not for folks that want to minimize their labor effort while mowing. A somewhat flat, and very smooth lawn can still be cut pretty low by a good rotary. And their are plenty of excellent performing rotaries on the used market for $200 or less. Older units from Lawn-Boy, Snapper, Toro and Deere are all out there and will out perform newer units costing 3x the price. Two-Stroke Lawn-Boys are a cult hobby all to themselves. Look for Toro Super-Recyclers and Super Baggers from the late 90's-present, and Deere "14-Series" or JX/JA series machines. A mint condition Deere 14SB can be had for $2-300 and will have unparalleled cut quality and bagging ability, 5-speed RWD transmission, a blade brake-clutch, full-pressure lubed Kawasaki Engine, and a rust free cast aluminum deck.


----------



## dsotm (Feb 21, 2018)

Have you checked craigslist? Mclane's are going for <$250 all the time in Phoenix if you want to go reel. I'm planning on picking one up once my front garden starts to really green up


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Rotary blades aren't sharp if you are aware. They use sheer force to cut and beat the grass. Not sharpness. The bevel is thin but they aren't razors and will have paint or a finish over the edges.

I'd replace it with one from Lowe's. The yellow mulching blades work good. I've used a file to clean up mine and it's good enough for a rotary cut.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

dsotm said:


> Have you checked craigslist? Mclane's are going for <$250 all the time in Phoenix if you want to go reel. I'm planning on picking one up once my front garden starts to really green up


I've seen them and am always lightly intrigued. I'm fairly handy with a wrench. Not a welder yet but i can hang parts with some of the best. I wouldn't mind a cheap one that's a little bit of a project but the Troy-built is less than 3 years old and except for the blade is in amazing shape. That's the wife's hesitation.

Thanks everyone for the recommendations. I'll be looking into these. Worst case Lowe's has the OE blade for <$17. Can convince her that's appropriate or at the least get away with it


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like to sharpen mine with a file... waiting on my reel mower to arrive, but have had the same fixed blade mower for almost 10 years. It has two blades stacked like a biplane wing on the bottom. Cuts as well as a rotary can.


----------

